# Premade American Stations and buildings



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm looking to add structures to my layout soon and am looking for some good premade built/kit buldings. 
I see most of the piko stuff is european style or 1800s. I'm looking for more modern stuff, so my E-8s and other diesels would feel at home. 
Does anyone know a good source, mabe links to catalogs? I am looking for reasonably priced stuff if thats even possible these days.
Thanks, Ron


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, Look at coloradomodels.com . Not too much 1800's kits can be modified etc. We use them on our layout at NW Mall here in Houston for some of the buildings.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 03 Aug 2010 04:03 PM 
Ron, Look at coloradomodels.com . Not too much 1800's kits can be modified etc. We use them on our layout at NW Mall here in Houston for some of the buildings.

might want to drop the "S" off of coloradomodels.com it leads to a pornsite







, coloradomodel.com has structures







, and thanks for the tip

Ron


----------



## Beverstaart (Jun 19, 2008)

I like the look of the American Diorama products. Have no experience with them. I asked for input in this forum last week. Not many people have worked with them. Have a look at www.americandiorama.com. Good luck

Henk


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

found gardenscalebuildings.com good selection do not no too much about them at all they just look good caferacer


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Colorado Model Structures can hardly be beat for price/variety.
Buildings


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Have to agree with Jerry, Colorado models are hard to beat. With a little bit of work, you can turn them into a really 1st class model. A few changes here and there and you can bring them forwards 50 years.
Rod


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry about the extra "s" ron. I guess im going blind.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 04 Aug 2010 10:55 AM 
Sorry about the extra "s" ron. I guess im going blind.
;-) from going to "those kinds" of websites" ;0)



I also purchased some Colorado Models kits but have yet to assmble them. 

Chas


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 04 Aug 2010 11:28 AM 
Posted By gibs035 on 04 Aug 2010 10:55 AM 
Sorry about the extra "s" ron. I guess im going blind.
;-) from going to "those kinds" of websites" ;0)



I also purchased some Colorado Models kits but have yet to assmble them. 

Chas



Hah Hah Hah


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Emailed Colo. Models yesterday he replied back on several of his "out of stock" items, and told me that he had an equipment breakdown, and it would be months before some came back "in stock" He said he might be able to piece together a few of them, so I told him to put me down, and let me know when he had some "Bonner Mine" kits available. Several kits are out of stock according to his website! May be a while before he his back up to full bore again sounds like!! Regal 

I sat on the fence and isn't it just like it, that when you decide to fall off, or jump off and start buying something, its "out of stock" "Murphey's Law" I guess!! Soooooooooooo when you see sumtin don't wait toooooooooooooooooooooooooooo long, like I have always said "you snooze you lose" Hah LOL Regal


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I just got in some of the American Diorama buildings in this week. They are quite nice, heavy, made of resin. Some of them are wired for lights, and hold a battery. I don't have photos to get on our site yet. I had them out for our tour this weekend and were well liked.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

They all look very good. 
The Garden scale buildings and Colorado Model ones look nice. Hows the pricing on the GSBs vs the Col mods.? Which do you guys prefer the plastis or wood ones? Do they come assembled and painted also or just kit form? Do any of these guys go to York? 
In CM I was thinking of doing a city scape using the Virginia Ridge line, maybe a facade like 4 or 5 inches wide or so,do they make those as well? 

How about the Aristo/piko/pola buildings how do they hold up? 

Thanks for all the great tips, Ron


----------



## peninsok (Feb 9, 2009)

I have used Colorado Models buildings and found them good value. Freight is the biggest cost in getting the kits to New Zealand. I have started building my own usind Ted Brewer's drawings pf American buildings. Currently under construction are two houses and a freight shed. The drawings show Grandt Line windows and doors, but again freight costs make them too expensive. I have spent the past few days making masters for the most common doors and windows, creating RTV molds and casting my own windows and doors.


----------

